# New Flowmaster Super 44's Ordered Today!!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I chose the new Super 44's today over the Super 40's which will be at the muffler shop on monday. The Super 44's comes in the black finish as well, look awesome! Below is the write up on the Super 44's from flowmaster.com. Hopefully she will sound good with the resonator that was also deleted and replaced with straight pipes!!!! I'll post a reply sometime next week after the install. The operation probally will be performed on wednesday.



Super 44 -NEW!- Two Chamber Mufflers
Flowmaster’s NEW Super 44™ muffler with its 4” x 9.75” x 13” all black finish case offers distinct advantages over our original 40 Series™ muffler. Using the technology seen in our larger Super 40™ mufflers, the Super 44™ delivers a rich deep tone, an improved flow path radius, optimum internal flow and sound control, all created with Flowmaster’s Delta Flow® technology. It is the most aggressive, deepest sounding, highest performing four inch case street muffler we’ve ever built!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NJgoat, Post some sound clips once installed, sounds cool!!!:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Will DO!*



PDQ GTO said:


> NJgoat, Post some sound clips once installed, sounds cool!!!:cheers


Once i get 'em installed i'll try to post some. Its gonna seem like forever before wednesday gets here.:cheers


----------

